# Weight And Age



## ClassicRockr (Jul 25, 2014)

I think a lot of us already know that weight can definitely go along with age. Wife and I know that for a fact, but also know that we simply can't do some of the things we did when we met back in 2000. Back then, we were both into Square Dancing and Country dancing. My wife really liked Line Dancing, but wasn't my thing. I was involved with rodeo (roper) and that sure gave me exercise. But, after two surgeries (hip and shoulder) for me, those days are gone. We can still dance a little, to a local "Disco" type band, but that's it. Both of us are around 30 pounds overweight, which isn't bad compared to some people. One thing for sure, our metabolism has sure slowed down!

But, I do know, and have seen, what a lot of folks look like now that were at Woodstock in 1969. Even the couple that were on the front of the Woodstock album are "plump" today.........just like us. I've seen how Tom Hanks, Alec Baldwin, Aretha Franklin and others in our age bracket look now compared to "back then". 

I know wife and I don't necessarily eat the way we should, but the way I look at it..........at this age, we deserve to eat what we want to no matter if it's good for us or not! A lot of us have worked hard and stayed (somewhat anyway) healthy to get to this age, now it's our time to do what we want. 

How do you feel about weight and age?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2014)

I was a skinny kid and teen, but as I became an adult, I started to gain weight, and my metabolism also slowed in my old age.  They say the average person who is not always dieting and exercising to keep their weight in check, gains a pound a year, which adds up over decades.  That's pretty much how I gained, although now I do watch so I don't become obese or develop type 2 diabetes like others in my family.

 I do exercise at the gym a couple of times a week, lately been doing some dancing type classes...also walk my dog for a couple of miles daily.  I don't obsess with any diets though, I still enjoy good food, crab legs with butter, rib-eye steaks on the charcoal bbq, key lime pie, etc.  Life is too short to deny ourselves too much, especially now when we can consider our days numbered.  ld:


----------



## d0ug (Jul 25, 2014)

When I was 18 years old I weigh 175lbs as I grow older my weight increased until at 70 I weigh 240lbs. First thought it was age related but doing some studying I found that a mineral deficiency is the cause of obesity over the years I was losing minerals. Now at 72years old I weigh 170lbs with out diet or exercise and I feel great.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2014)

I weigh 126 pounds. In my teen years I weighed about 10 pounds less, but nowadays in my 50's I'd look scrawny at that weight ! I don't do as much exercise as I should, but I do work a very active job 36 hours a week. 

I agree it's nice to feel that by the time we get older we deserve to eat what we want and put the weight on and I wouldn't deny anyone that at all, My only concern would be that with a heart that's worked for a lifetime  and getting a little bit worn out that adding extra weight for it to work around might be just too much strain. Not trying to be a party pooper but just a thought.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 25, 2014)

Still think age has got something to do with weight. Our bodies can change pretty drastically, for some more than others, as we get older and do less. Going from working to retirement can assist in weight gain as well. Changing job types, during the employment years, can do it as well. I was thinner when I done a lot of physical work in a warehouse. When I went from the warehouse to an office doing Purchasing and Inventory Control, I could notice some body difference. 

Now, on the other hand, from my previous medical experience (EMT and Senior Healthcare), being heavy-to-obese isn't necessarily from eating. A lot of people will automatically think that, but meds and a body part malfunctioning can contribute to a lot of weight gain as well. But, when wife and I see people half our age at a local Buffet and they are obese and stacking food on their plate, it's isn't the "age" thing, b/c they aren't our age! 

When I joined the Navy in June 1968, I was weighed in at 99 pounds. Yes, you read right and the Navy kept me! Today, I weigh 230 pounds and on a 6 foot 1 inch body, that doesn't look real bad. I don't have a so-called "beer belly", so that helps. One thing wife and I do know, have noticed from the old scale........we haven't lost weight, but we haven't gained any either. To us, that in itself has to be good.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 25, 2014)

And, btw, we are both Diabetic II, so we do watch what we eat and drink. Found out I was a Diabetic in 2008 and my wife found out in January of this year. She was diagnosed as a border-line Diabetic in 2008, but didn't take any med for it. We both take a med for it now and REALLY watch our blood glucose numbers.


----------



## Casper (Jul 31, 2014)

_*Now that I've reached 70, I weigh 114 lbs (54 kg) which is probably about 5 or 6 lbs less than I was at 22 when we married.
I don't believe age has anything at all to do with weight gain unless there is a medical problem or reason for not being able to at least do some form of exercise or activities.
*_


----------



## d0ug (Aug 1, 2014)

Getting older we lose the essential minerals in our body these minerals regulate different functions. As most people get older we get grey hair and this is taken for granted but is a simple copper deficiency, our hair line disappears a tin deficiency, all you need to do is look around and you can see that all these things happen as we age. Also when we become mineral deficient is certain minerals it causes cravings for food this is the way the body tell you it wants these minerals. Look at the cravings a pregnant mother has the baby steals all the essential minerals from her body.


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2014)

Being a pilot for a commercial carrier, I had to maintain a height to weight index (ratio). So, even after I retired, I have been able to maintain the same. I run two miles a day, 5 days a week and that certainly helps. The problem is that I am getting more and more arthritis and running is becoming an issue, even getting the cortisone shots that I get. My running days are probably numbered.


----------



## Misty (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm 5 ft 2, and 105 lbs. When I joined a gym to help protect my bones, I started losing weight. There was a nutritionist there and she had me drink a protein drink every day and it worked. i either have a very fast metabolism or worms.  I have very small bones, and was told at the gym, my weight was good for my height.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2014)

oldman said:


> Being a pilot for a commercial carrier, I had to maintain a height to weight index (ratio). So, even after I retired, I have been able to maintain the same. I run two miles a day, 5 days a week and that certainly helps. The problem is that I am getting more and more arthritis and running is becoming an issue, even getting the cortisone shots that I get. My running days are probably numbered.



Isn't running supposed to be bad for your bones? wouldn't walking be better?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 2, 2014)

Misty said:


> I'm 5 ft 2, and 105 lbs. When I joined a gym to help protect my bones, I started losing weight. There was a nutritionist there and she had me drink a protein drink every day and it worked. i either have a very fast metabolism or worms.  I have very small bones, and was told at the gym, my weight was good for my height.


If our height changed like our weight, it would be almost funny!


----------



## Misty (Aug 2, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> If our height changed like our weight, it would be almost funny!



yes it would, meanderer, and also if bones got really big, weight could be within a normal range, tho it might be harder to lift the Big Bones.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 2, 2014)




----------

